# Which Lender/Mortgage for self-build?



## Tuesday (24 Nov 2007)

Myself and my fiancee are taking out a mortgage(for a self build) soon of approx 200,000 euro. We have a joint income of approx 60k and savings of 50k.We were hoping for some advice on what the best options are in term of mortgage type, lender etc. We anticipate a term of around 25-30 years. We hope to have a flexible mortgage where we can pay-in lump sums if/when we can thereby reducing the term.........thanks


----------



## Tuesday (27 Nov 2007)

I knew that wasn't a very origianal question for AAM!!!  going once.....going twice??


----------



## mf1 (27 Nov 2007)

Maybe just do a search on the site first off? 

Theres quite a lot of information about self build mortgages and also the First Active offset mortgage and maybe if you posted back having  absorbed some of the information you might get a response

mf


----------



## Shiram (27 Nov 2007)

Will you be using the mortgage to buy your site?  If so I would suggest EBS.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

mf1 said:


> Maybe just do a search on the site first off?


Yes:

Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google


----------



## Tuesday (27 Nov 2007)

Shiram said:


> Will you be using the mortgage to buy your site? If so I would suggest EBS.


 
Yeah we will be using the mortgage to buy the site. EBS is actually the only lender we have spoken to so far, the guy that we spoke to said we would have no problems getting the mortgage(standard variable rate) we need which is a good start. 
I'd be interested in hearing peoples opinion on the previously mentioned First Active Offset Mortgage? it certainly seems like a good option, certainly if you have money coming into your First Active Savings/Current Account on a regular basis, any pro's/con's people would care to mention?
Clubman, I'll have a look at that google search now....


----------

